# Shift Paddles Retrofit for F25



## Creatorex (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi, after some time I got to continue cabling. So I opened the box in engine area to reach x13*5b 3rd pin. I took it out and when I looked at the place where this conector plugs there no male pin so my conclusion is that it has no sense to cable from a34*2b 37th pin to this x13*5b 3rd pin. Is connecting to the air. So. Now I'm stuck. 

Also I purchased cables that in any case won't fit in this x13*5b pin slots. Does anyone know the part number for this cables?

Anyone has any idea? Nice paddles but just decorative for now.

Enviado desde mi HTC U11 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Marcosq (Mar 13, 2017)

Creatorex said:


> Hi, after some time I got to continue cabling. So I opened the box in engine area to reach x13*5b 3rd pin. I took it out and when I looked at the place where this conector plugs there no male pin so my conclusion is that it has no sense to cable from a34*2b 37th pin to this x13*5b 3rd pin. Is connecting to the air. So. Now I'm stuck.
> 
> Also I purchased cables that in any case won't fit in this x13*5b pin slots. Does anyone know the part number for this cables?
> 
> ...


In my case, when checking X13*2B, both male and female connections are present, so I'm assuming everything is in place, on the wiring side.

But when I search all ECUs available for "PADDLE", in order to change it to AKTIV, there is no mention of it in any of them. Did you find and change anything on your FA for coding the shifters? Did adding 2XE make it appear in yours, or did you have to change something else? My guess here is that you found how to activate the shifters on your FA...


----------



## Gagliandar (Feb 4, 2019)

OK guys, it's time to bump up this thread. Has anyone had a complete success with retrofitting an M steering wheel with paddle shifters to a pre LCI X3 f25? If so could this hero of mine :angel: please post a complete "how to" starting from wiring to coding. I am pretty positive that the whole X3 community would appreciate it. I thank you in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## Marcosq (Mar 13, 2017)

*DIY Paddle Shiftes retrofit - F25*

Hello, after reading and studying a lot, here is my contribution w/ a successfull paddle shifters retrofit on my 2013 F25 xDrive 20i... No coding needed!

I´ve broken down the explanations in 4 parts (detailed instructions attached), and they all need a pair of wires - signal & ground.

PART 1 - since I've started out w/ an OEM M steering wheel w/ shifters, I didn't need to worry about this part, but the instructions may be usefull for people working w/ regular steering wheels. There's a video online from bimmertch, I guess, for those adapting shifters to their no paddles wheel.

PART 2 - Run wires from steering wheel column (connector A83*2B pins 3 & 4) to junction box (connector A34*3B pins 33 & 52).

PART 3 - Run wires from junction box (connector A34*2B pins 37 & 38) to engine bay - Connector X13*2B. The tricky part here is finding a way to run wires to the engine bay, and some people do it trhough the rubber grommet w/ many harnesses... I couldn't do it, but found a way through the hole of a screw holding the air conditioner filter's support/box. Removed the screw, ran the wires through it, and sealed w/ silicon, just to be safe. From there, it was easy to run them in front of the windshield, to the connector.

PART 4 - In my case, and I believe in most cases, tihs last pair of wires is already in place, running from the connector to the gear box, so it's just a matter of connecting the new wires to them.

Hope the detailed instructions attached helps, and advise everyone to look for specifics on each F25 model, as diagrams and connections may vary from car to car.


----------



## Gagliandar (Feb 4, 2019)

Marcosq WOW man All props are going for you! Respect for the amazing job you have done preparing this manual in covering this retrofit! I won't know for sure whether it works for me or not until I try it since my car is a EU f25 2011 30d having said that I really admire and appreciate your job. Thank you.


----------



## Marcosq (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Gagliandar! After a quick look at the diagrams for your F25 30D, it seems like the schematics is the same, up to PART 3, and only the last one is a little different. You should look for connector X13*5B in order to find out if the wirings to the gear box are present, wich hopefully they are. If so, it's just a matter of running the wires as described in my "guide", but connecting the final pair to pins 3 & 4 (mine were 1 & 2).

Here's the link to the diagrams: https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/f25-x3-xdrive30d-sav/wiring-functional-info/power-train/transmission-control-unit-8hp/shift-paddles/DjhikuMK

Connector location

Connector view

Good luck on your project and be brave! Messing w/ connectors & pins, besides all the tearing trims and body parts apart can be scary, but it all works in the end! :thumbup:

Don't forget to disconect your battery before pulling any plug!


----------



## Gagliandar (Feb 4, 2019)

Marcosq WOW you are the BOMB! I really hope it works out in the end! I was wondering whether it makes a difference what car the steering wheel comes from? Mine is I think from an F30 M Sport it's funny when I started it I had watched tutorials on F30 so I got everything ready including coding equipment and an app  I even wired it from the steering wheel to a plug that I thought at the time goes to the FEM located in the drivers footwell (not sure whether it is the FEM on the F25) only to find out that no coding is required    the wire didn't help but most importantly thank God it didn't HURT!!! it is still stuck in there, I should remove it shouldn't I... anyways I although I can't wait to try the "new" approach I am gonna have to get some more wires, I mean wires with original cable shoes to insert in the harnesses I will keep you posted how it goes. Thanks again!


----------



## Marcosq (Mar 13, 2017)

Not sure about differences between steering wheels, but my guess is that they should be the same, or very similar. In my case the donor was an M F25... Maybe you could start by checking the wiring and connectors according to PART 1 of the "guide". I also advise that you start by checking if the wiring from the last connector (engine bay) to your gear box is present (pre-wired), as that part might be very complicated to run by yourself, if it isn't.

I've also started this adventure by watching videos and reading about F30s retrofits, only to find out that the F25 has no FEM module! I confirmed it when checking the ECU list, that needed to be coded, according to F30s guides. As for the wires w/ specific terminals/connectors, what I did was get some harnesses from salvaged BMWs, and tear them apart. It was easier than making them from scratch, or searching online one by one.

Next projects are Touch Controller and reverse camera retrofits, for wich I'm also using wires from salvaged harnesses, as well as some specific plugs/terminals. They both require coding though!


----------



## Gagliandar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi Marcosq
as for the steering wheel the wiring are the same however I've read that the actual paddles of F10 and F30 for instance send different signal so they swap resistors or some othe elements cant recall right now.
I will definitely check the las connector for cable presence.
As for the FEM module when I go to coding a FEM comes up on the screen so there must be one. The plug that I found looks exactly the same as the one on the F30 except that it is not located in the passanger's right kick panel but in the drivers footwell

as for your next project... what do you mean when you say touch controller? The rearview camera is also on my list along with a keyless entry/comfort access as they call it


----------



## Marcosq (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi,
I've also read somewhere that F25s didn't have FEM module, and since it didn't show up in my ECU list, thought it made sense... it also makes sense that in F30s you need to code FEM for shifters - aktiv, and in my case not only I didn't have to, but after seaching all ECUs for "paddle" or "shifters", nothing comes up. Maybe there are differences in year - model... Anyway, the important thing is that it worked out for me!

The other project is replacing the original iDrive controller for one w/ touch functions (larger knob), along w/ the touch module. It involves running (tapping) KCAN2 H & L wires to the controller, as well as connecting the touch module together with it. On the coding side, you may need to change the build date on FA, and your HU must be at a certain level, so that it recognizes the new controller & touch functions, besides changing some parameters - to aktiv. At least that is what I have read so far, and intend to try out!


----------



## Gagliandar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey man,
I haven't really thought about the touch control I am not really sure if it adds something like comfortwise rather than just some sort of indulgence yet the whole is one, isn't it 

On the rearview camera this is what I have in the cart waiting to press the BUY button  see if it works for you
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lia...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.266.4cad3c00PGnAp1


----------



## Marcosq (Mar 13, 2017)

Actually I'm going with the OEM parts for the rearview camera, not the after market (chinese) ones. I've already got all the OEM parts: TRSVC module, camera, connectors & wires. Now it's just a matter of finding time to tackle the task ahead!

If you're going with the after market solution, you might consider bimmertech's one, and you can see the whole installation process here: video


----------



## Gagliandar (Feb 4, 2019)

yes, I've seen it just can't seem to justify that much of a price difference. Surely can't go wrong with an OEM especially if you get a good deal on a used one


----------



## dvtechservice (Mar 28, 2014)

I just completed a OEM rear camera retrofit on an F25. How did yours turn out?


----------



## cedchung (May 11, 2011)

Managed to do it on my 2011 F25.
That was a lot of work. Had to do the wiring all the way to the gearbox.
To get to the plug, we had to remove the gearbox support bracket.


----------



## nikolaos_t (Mar 17, 2019)

I am also in the process of fitting the paddles to my 2015 LCi X3. So far checked and wiring is missing all the way to A34*2B and will have to check the X13*5B plug to be sure what is happening there... Hope at least the last wiring is present. Has anyone tried it on an Lci?
Waiting for the cables to arrive so that i can start it. 

Nikos


----------



## cedchung (May 11, 2011)

nikolaos_t said:


> I am also in the process of fitting the paddles to my 2015 LCi X3. So far checked and wiring is missing all the way to A34*2B and will have to check the X13*5B plug to be sure what is happening there... Hope at least the last wiring is present. Has anyone tried it on an Lci?
> Waiting for the cables to arrive so that i can start it.
> 
> Nikos


I hope you have it too. It was a huge PITA to wire JBE to the gearbox.


----------



## Gagliandar (Feb 4, 2019)

Cedchung, I just checked X13*5B and unfortunately 3 and 4 are empty which means I have to do the wiring to the transmission. Can you please walk me through and tell me where the plug is located, and which pins in it I need to insert .


----------



## nikolaos_t (Mar 17, 2019)

Gagliandar, did you check plug X13*5B, and both male and female pins are missing? If yes, then cables going to the transmision are needed. Did not have the time to check mine yet, hope at least male pins are there. 

Check the photo for the final plug for B47 engine.

Nikos


----------



## Gagliandar (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes Nikos, I did check the plug and unfortunately the male pins are missing which means I'm in for THE BIG JOB


----------

